# *DAYTONA BCH VIC-Oct 1213-19/20 1BR Ofrt



## TIMESHARE-HO (Sep 11, 2013)

**NEED 1BR PREFER OFRONT, ORMOND BCH-DAYTONA BCH SHORES
OCT 12-19 SAT-SAT OR IF U HV SUN-SUN THAT IS OK 
FOR A CPL..
THANK U..  
PLS CALL  904-403-7019


----------

